
Learning Scala - icey
http://joelabrahamsson.com/entry/learning-scala
======
ankimal
If you liked Scala, you defnitely wanna go ahead and give Lift a shot.
<http://liftweb.net/>

EDIT: [http://macstrac.blogspot.com/2009/04/scala-as-long-term-
repl...](http://macstrac.blogspot.com/2009/04/scala-as-long-term-replacement-
for.html)

